# Do I have indigestion?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

Probably a silly question, but do I have indigestion? After eating I get what feels like a big lump in the back of my throat/down my neck - I can't think how else to describe it really....no heartburn or pain in my chest, just this lump. It makes me want to cough/retch, and occasionally when I do, I am a little sick. 
I've been nauseous all day every day since week 5, and am now 15 weeks pregnant, but it's only in the past week or so that I've had this lump and the actual sickness. 

It doesn't seem to matter what I eat (I'm still only eating really plain things like bread, potatoes, soup etc because I have no appetite for anything else) nor what time of day, I always get the lump...

I've been taking gaviscon but it doesn't seem to help with getting rid of the 'lump' - in fact the only thing which works is if I retch enough that I am a bit sick and then it seems to feel better

Any thoughts on how I can deal with this? Should I be eating less? Lunch today was a medium baked potato with baked beans, which I wouldn't consider a partic large meal...and the last time I was sick with it, I'd only had 2 crumpets...so it doesn't seem to be volume of food...
Or is there a better alternative to gaviscon?

I'm worn out with feeling nauseous all the time and now to have this on top of it, especially when I was rather hoping to have reached the 'blooming' stage by now..it's all just getting a bit much   

Any advice appreciated. I'm not due to see my midwife for my 16 wk appt until 17 weeks + 2 because I'm away with work next week, so just thought I'd see if you had any suggestions in the meantime

many thanks,
Suitcase
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds more something that you need to see your gp about. It may be simply that sub consciously it's happening because you think that eating might increase the nausea, but it might be best to see him/her,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, OK, thanks

I don't think it's a problem with eating - I'm quite happy to eat and although I've had constant nausea since week 5, I've only actually started being sick in the past week or 10 days...and until now eating has actually been the solution to the nausea so I've been more than happy to eat regularly!

But now when I  eat, I get this lumpy feeling in my throat, like I want/need to burp but can't. And then sometimes when I cough to try and relieve it, the coughing turns to retching and I'm a little sick. This has only been happening in the past week or so. During which time the nausea itself hasn't actually been so bad in fact

Anyway am travelling away with work for the next 10 days so I guess I'll just have to put up with it until I can see my GP when I get back

thanks again for your reply
Suitcase
x


----------

